# usbutils: command not found



## elimelech007 (Dec 17, 2021)

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg install usbutils
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 3 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    usbhid-dump: 1.4
    usbids: 20211024
    usbutils: 0.91

Number of packages to be installed: 3

277 KiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/3] Fetching usbutils-0.91.pkg: 100%   49 KiB  50.6kB/s    00:01    
[2/3] Fetching usbhid-dump-1.4.pkg: 100%   30 KiB  30.8kB/s    00:01    
[3/3] Fetching usbids-20211024.pkg: 100%  198 KiB 202.5kB/s    00:01    
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/3] Installing usbhid-dump-1.4...
[1/3] Extracting usbhid-dump-1.4: 100%
[2/3] Installing usbids-20211024...
[2/3] Extracting usbids-20211024: 100%
[3/3] Installing usbutils-0.91...
[3/3] Extracting usbutils-0.91: 100%


root@A9t:/home/luba # usbutils devices
usbutils: command not found.
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 17, 2021)

The command is /usr/local/bin/usb-devices. Next time when command is not found execute `pkg info -l <package_name>` to list all installed files by a package.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 17, 2021)

It's also quick to use the auto completion:
/usr/local/bin/usb +  Tab


----------



## Erichans (Dec 17, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> It's also quick to use the auto completion:
> /usr/local/bin/usb +  Tab


True but, `lsusb` is also part of sysutils/usbutils. You will not find `lsusb` via file completion with sh(1), csh(1) or tcsh(1): doesn't begin with `usb` and is in another directory: /usr/local/sbin/lsusb

`pkg info -l <package_name>` always works.


----------



## im (Dec 17, 2021)

Just run `rehash` command after installing some new software.

csh()


> rehash
> Causes the internal hash table of the contents of the  directo‐
> ries  in the path variable to be recomputed.  This is needed if
> the autorehash shell variable is not set and new  commands  are
> ...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> `pkg info -l <package_name>`



Additional hint (example):


```
% pkg info --list usbutils | grep bin/
        /usr/local/bin/usb-devices
        /usr/local/sbin/lsusb
%
```


----------

